# se on [partitiivin yksikkö]



## Gavril

Moi taas,

Kuinka hyviltä seuraavat kuulostavat teille? Aikomani merkitys on sulkeissa.

_Olen yhtiön johtokuntaa_ (Kuulun johtokuntaan)

_He ovat 60-lukua _(Tulivat aikuisiksi 60-luvulla)

_Elokuva on sen aikaa _(Elokuva on tyypillinen sen ajalle)

_Kukka on sitä vuoristoa _(Kukka on peräisin siitä vuoristosta)

_Puu/mies on keskimääräistä korkeutta _(On keskimääräisen korkeata)

_Olemme vahvaa sisua _(Meillä* on vahva sisu)

_He ovat vavhoja sy__däntä, mutteivät ole mieltä_ (Sydämen suhteen he ovat vahvoja, mielen suhteen eivät ole)


Kiitos kuten aina


*Onko parempaa _meissä_ sisusta puhuttaessa?


----------



## sakvaka

_Olen yhtiön johtokuntaa  _goes fine, but _He ovat 60-lukua _doesn't. I would use the adjective _60-lukulaisia _(< _60-lukulainen_). Besides, this doesn't mean they grew up in the 60's, but were *born* in that decade.

_Elokuva on senaikaisia  _is a similar one: the film is one of those that have the property of being from that era. To keep it simple, adjective is used again. However, this sentence starts to sound a bit clumsy. _Elokuva on siltä ajalta_ works perfectly.

_Kukka on sitä vuoristoa  _doesn't work. Then you would expect that the flower is a part of the mountains, but organic is organic and inorganic is inorganic.

_Puu / mies on keskimääräistä korkeutta.   _I am still wondering if this sounds Finnish enough. Hmm... I think this works, even though it may be a calque from Swedish. Remember that men aren't _tall_, as in English, but _long_: _Mies on keskipitkä. Puu on keskikorkea._

_Olemme vahvaa sisua.  _No, we aren't built of sisu. * Adessive goes fine. I'd say _Meillä on vahva sisu_ or even _Me olemme vahvasisuisia ihmisiä._

_He ovat vahvoja sydäntä, mutteivät ole mieltä_.  No. It is _He ovat vahvoja sydämeltään, mutteivät mieleltään._



> Moi taas,
> Kuinka hyviltä seuraavat lauseet kuulostavat teistä? Aikomani merkitys on sulkeissa.
> Onko sisusta puhuttaessa _meissä_ parempi?


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> I would use the adjective _60-lukulaisia _(< _60-lukulainen_). Besides, this doesn't mean they grew up in the 60's, but were *born* in that decade.



Yes, but then the topic is probably somebody's birthday, or age in general.

But in economics, politics, (pop) culture, sports, etc., it means they were active in the 60's.


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> _Elokuva on senaikaisia  _is a similar one: the film is one of those that have the property of being from that era. To keep it simple, adjective is used again. However, this sentence starts to sound a bit clumsy. _Elokuva on siltä ajalta_ works perfectly.


Works perfectly but doesn't mean what Gavril wanted to say. _Elokuva on siltä ajalta_ reveals the era when the film was made but doesn't include the idea that it's typical for the era.

I'd possibly say _Elokuva on sitä aikaa_ or more clearly _Elokuva on sitä aikakautta_ (if we want to avoid to use the word "typical").


----------



## Gavril

Pieniä korjauksia englannillesi:



sakvaka said:


> Olen yhtiön johtokuntaa goes *works / sounds* fine, but He ovat 60-lukua doesn't. I would use the adjective 60-lukulaisia (< 60-lukulainen). Besides, this doesn't mean they grew up in the 60's, but were born in that decade.


...


> Olemme vahvaa sisua. No, we aren't built of sisu. * Adessive goes *works / sounds* fine. I'd say Meillä on vahva sisu or even Me olemme vahvasisuisia ihmisiä.


 

Also,



> That which larvae *caterpillars [butterfly larva = caterpillar]* call the end of the world, we call the butterfly. Sitä, mitä toukka kutsuu maailmanlopuksi, me kutsumme perhoseksi.


----------



## sakvaka

Kiitos. Vielä yksi korjaus suomeesi.


----------

